# Cialis and headaches



## BorntoLift (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey

I've used low dose cialis ( 5mg) like 5 times in a year ,everytime i had headaches , my pills are 20mg so i took 1/4 only of it and always had a bad headache for hours.

Is it normal? i stopped taking it because of that .

Is the dose too much ?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

BorntoLift said:


> Hey
> 
> I've used low dose cialis ( 5mg) like 5 times in a year ,everytime i had headaches , my pills are 20mg so i took 1/4 only of it and always had a bad headache for hours.
> 
> ...


For some people yes.

Most no, I use 10mg daily and never experience headaches.


----------



## BorntoLift (Nov 1, 2014)

> For some people yes.
> 
> Most no, I use 10mg daily and never experience headaches.


Ok so it's not for me

Is there something else i can have ? i don't have ED problems BUT anxiety and when i have to make it with a girl i sometimes cant get it up hard enough because of stress.

Is there something that can maintain it hard? even with stress/anxiety?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

I get real bad headaches with viagra but not cialis. Is it UGL? Could be viagra labeled as cialis. Although in some people headaches are a cialis side effect.

Take it with painkillers and caffeine and a big drink of water at the same time.

Or get on 1g Test a week and forget about the cialis :thumb


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Try the Cialis with a litre of water. I've had headaches with Cialis before, but only 1 in 10 times.


----------

